# 2021 Atlas Premium Dynamic Sign Display and Lane Assist Errors



## rickyg623 (Feb 5, 2021)

I have had the 'Error: Dynamic road sign display' pop up on my display as well as the lane assist error which then deactivates the ACC and lane assist. I have brought it to the dealer 4 or 5 times. The re-calibrated the sensors for the lane assist but after this last visit, they stated it was normal. Now the sign display error comes on every time I start the car and the function does not work. Thoughts on who to reach out to as it seems to be some sort of software glitch? Dealer is of no help at this point. I've only got about 6,500 miles on it.


----------



## rickyg623 (Feb 5, 2021)

Added images of the error message and what the owners manual says:


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Find a contact for the regional service rep for VW? Find a new dealer?


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

If the dealer is telling you that fault/error is normal, then it’s time to go to a different dealer.


----------



## rickyg623 (Feb 5, 2021)

bboshart said:


> If the dealer is telling you that fault/error is normal, then it’s time to go to a different dealer.


VW said to go get a second opinion so setting an appt tomorrow. Only problem is the drive to the next one. Will request a loaner.


----------



## Seedavs (Jul 3, 2019)

My 2020 is currently at the dealer with the same issue. Anyone have this issue resolved yet?


----------



## rickyg623 (Feb 5, 2021)

I haven't dropped it off yet so no resolution yet.


----------



## Seedavs (Jul 3, 2019)

rickyg623 said:


> I haven't dropped it off yet so no resolution yet.


Just an FYI. Mines already been in twice with no fix found yet.


----------



## rickyg623 (Feb 5, 2021)

So the Bluetooth microphone stopped working along with the dynamic sign display error. I brought it in once again and they started a VTA with Volkswagen. Apparently there is a known software issue with the Atlas and no fix yet so they programmed my atlas like a Golf 7 and that has fixed the issue until VW comes out with a fix. I also opened a case with VW customer care due to the number of times I have brought it into the shop.


----------



## Balaji B (6 mo ago)

rickyg623 said:


> So the Bluetooth microphone stopped working along with the dynamic sign display error. I brought it in once again and they started a VTA with Volkswagen. Apparently there is a known software issue with the Atlas and no fix yet so they programmed my atlas like a Golf 7 and that has fixed the issue until VW comes out with a fix. I also opened a case with VW customer care due to the number of times I have brought it into the shop.


Had the same issue, fixed used scanner pro iOS app,. Go yo code->assistance and anything that says road sign, set it to not active,. Just to be safe, take a full back using the app,.


----------

